
Ask HN: Is Entrepreneurship WRONG for me? - esob3
I&#x27;ve been doing a lot of thinking lately.  When I look around at the successful entrepreneurs, I feel like most of them never really intended to be a business owner.  They never set out with THAT goal.  Instead, becoming a business owner appears to have been a side-effect of pursuing something that they were intrinsically interested in.<p>To that end, it would seem as though I am not a good candidate for entrepreneurship.  I am deliberately searching for, and trying to start, a business of some kind.  It&#x27;s the business that is my goal, instead of the side effect.  I wonder more and more, if I have it completely backwards, and if I truly have a snowballs chance in hell of starting a company, as a result.<p>I know there are many founders on HN, so I would love to get some perspective from you all (or anyone else).  Am I crazy?  Should I abandon my direct efforts and instead let the wind blow where it may?
======
czbond
I actually disagree. Most entrepreneurs DO actually want independence first!
To be their own boss, first. This crap about passion and purpose is a way gets
pushed heavily in the software circles. Most people don't love owning gas
stations, or moving companies, or slogging at a restaurant. They own them
because they can control then, grow them, have autonomy, and feed their
families. A true entrepreneur will work 80 hrs to avoid working 40 as a 9 to
5. Jobs are death to you if you're an entrepreneur. The monotony, the
security, the predictability aren't what true entrepreneurs want. To them,
managing their own time, resources, and experience is more important than
money, and more important than "changing the world". The "change the world"
mantra, IMHO, is a way to entice certain individuals to try to produce 100x
companies.

~~~
esob3
Hmm... I think I understand what you're saying. I'm not sure I perfectly align
with those motivators. My top reasons for wanting to start my own company:

1\. Wealth / Retirement 2\. Product ownership 3\. Autonomy

After just writing those out, it's clear that what I really want is FREEDOM. I
realize that's WHY I want to be a business owner. Because what I really want,
is the FREEDOM to do what I want.

------
klean92
Always wanted to be a business owner. Played with spreadsheets many times.
Started a couple of ideas, never shared them with anyone, never launched.
Started something with a friend, made $1,000, stopped there.

Took 10-15 years. Found the right business opportunity. The job itself did not
look that interesting, but played on my strengths/skills, and looked like a
serious business that could make money. Got it going. Liked being on my own.
Liked growing the business, servicing my clients. Found the core part of the
business annoying, the tech part interesting.

Still going at it, many years later. Very happy since, very happy now.

Don't abandon your direct efforts, let the wind blow where it may. Not
incompatible.

~~~
esob3
Interesting. I appreciate the response. I take from it, that although I may be
currently treading water, and not really finding any success from direct
effort, that given enough time, and continued applied effort, something may
arise.

Finding that balance is perhaps the hard part. I don't want to let me lack of
owning a business now, be a source of unhappiness. Yet, if I let myself become
complacent, I may struggle to ever start a business.

~~~
klean92
Yes, yes, and yes. In my case, i met someone with the idea i believed in. So
talk to people, make it known you want to try something.

I had money in the bank to live 12 months without salary, because i always
wanted to start my own business, and money helps.

When the opportunity arised, i was ready. It worked out, i got lucky. If it
did not, my reasoning was that 12 months later, i would get a better job
because of the experience and lessons learned.

------
pink_dinner
Why would it be wrong for you? Your goal is to start a business. This is your
passion and something that interests you.

On the contrary, I know so many people that are not that interested in owning
a business. They stumble on some sort of idea, but end up failing because they
aren't willing to sacrifice and put the work into actually running it.

A business is tough. If you aren't interested in it, you won't make it in the
long-run.

~~~
esob3
I worry that it's wrong for me because at the end of the day, the business is
a means to an end. I desire the freedom, to work on my own projects, build my
own things. Starting a business, seems like a way to have your job be
something that actually interests you (and rewards you).

Sadly, what interests me is constantly in flux. It's hard to form a business
around ideas that are fleeting.

